

There Is No Silicon Valley Crash Coming – For a While - NavyDish
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/23/there-is-no-silicon-valley-crash-coming-at-least-for-a-while/

======
gjolund
Last sentence.

"The sky is not falling. Instead, let’s continue to focus on building
sustainable companies with well-conceived strategies and high levels of
execution."

I agree with this sentiment 100%, unfortunately I feel like way too many of
the startups coming out of SV rely on huge amounts of VC that make them
unsustainable by definition.

The goal of SV VC's isn't to build sustainable businesses with modest profit
margins that value the work life balance of their employees. It is to quickly
bootstrap startups that are "too funded to fail", race to a buyout or IPO, and
built by the sleepless nights of 22 year old interns who are too stupid to
realize they are expendable and replaceable on a 2 year cycle.

"Unicorn" (ugh) or bust.

